# How do I root the Defy +



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2012)

As the title suggests, how do I root a Defy + running Android 2.3.6???
None of the methods that I googled seem to work!!!


----------



## gadgetcrazy (Jun 22, 2012)

use super one click. head over to xda for details


----------



## anu33unni (Jun 22, 2012)

gadgetcrazy said:


> use super one click. head over to xda for details



^ Does not work on BL7 Defy+

Just in case you were curious about BL6 Defy+ rooting (version below 2.3.6)
Motorola Defy+ (MB526) Rooting & Dual-Booting Stock + Custom ROM Guide | s0 s0ulless......

Rooting Defy + having BL7 (2.3.6 version) is kinda tricky cause of locked bootloader. Guys at XDA however did manage to root in recently...although no automated method is currently available,it is still 100% root-able.
Here are few links you'll need:
LINK 1
LINK 2 (checkout page 5)
Cannot vouch for this one, but still...
All in one
After root 1
*
Let me know the outcome, recently bought Defy+ 2.3.6*


----------

